# Muzzle loader.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I am going to build my own muzzle loader from a Lyman kit. Trying to decide on .50 or .54. Keep in mind, that I live in Colorado, and we do it right here when pertaining to muzzle loaders, no optics and no sabots. So Ranges will be kept to 100 yards or under. I will be using this rifle to hunt deer and elk, maybe an antelope if I get lucky. One day, maybe a moose, but I wouldn't count on it. I have been reading the pros and cons and the it's a mixed bag. So I turn to you all to give me some insight.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, you're getting into handloading after all.

I don't know if that's doing it right, but I'd be just as well off throwing rocks. Maybe better.

If you could gain any velocity advantage with the .50 caliber, it would seem to make sense.

However, if you are so inclined (and, apparently you are), I'd get a bullet mold, some lead and/or wheel weights to add for hardness (antimony) and a lead furnace (Lee has an inexpensive one) and roll your own, I think it would complete the caveman experience.

Are you permitted to use black powder substitutes?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't done the math on either of them but I would bet the 54 has more energy. A 50 is plenty for deer IMO but if you are drawn for elk or moose you'll be glad you have a 54. Recoil will be more due to the physics behind the 54 throwing a heavier chunk down range, but you're young and it's only one shot......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have killed 6 cow elk with muzzle loaders and 5 were in a row after being drawn 5 times in a row , all with a .50 cal.

First 4 were shot with a Thompson Hawkins using my own cast bullets of 385 grs all of them dropped within 75 yds of being shot. The last 2 were shot with a CVA .50 inline and using Powerbelt 295 gr Aero Tip copper plated. These 2 did NOT drop as quick ! Also with the Hawkins I was loading 100 grs of fffg , yes fffg, lol the Powerbelt was one with 100 grs fffg and one with 150 grs of pellets. They quit giving permits for the 2 areas around me for muzzleloaders or I would still be hunting elk with them. Also the ones with the Powerbelts ran out of sight but I heard both of them fall. Main thing is to hunt just like you would archery. All of mine were shot from 50-75 yds. Myoldest son has shot one with his .54 and it went down quickly also, I wasnt with him, I had decided to sit in my jeep and eat a sandwich before we went to another area, he said he wanted to make one more pass through the area we were hunting, it was right around noon, I wasnt half done eating the sandwich when I heard his shot, quickly followed by, Dad I got one !!!, lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

years ago I helped my dad build a cva Hawkins from a kit it had a 50 and 54 cal barrel with it and he stopped using the 54 on deer it tore them up to bad with the bullets he was using 485 grain hornady great plains bullets they would go in the size of your thumb and come out the size of a fist good luck have fun


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Soft lead will do that, but not necessarily the function of caliber.


----------

